

Blood disorder cured – a first for gene therapy   - cwan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20727784.300-blood-disorder-cured--a-first-for-gene-therapy.html

======
po
These stories of the work gene therapy researchers are doing remind me of
trying to work on someone else's code, with no unit tests. You change one
thing, which you _think_ does what you want it to, but you don't really know.
Nerve racking.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Especially with people's lives at stake, a la Thalidomide.

------
carbocation
I thought that Leber's congenital amaurosis was the first disorder to be cured
via gene therapy.

------
knowledgesale
"The first approved gene therapy case in the United States took place on
September 14, 1990, at the National Institute of Health. It was performed on a
four year old girl named Ashanti DeSilva. It was a treatment for a genetic
defect that left her with an Immune System deficiency. The effects were only
temporary, but successful (Boylan 313)."

Wikipedia article on Gene therapy: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gene_therapy>

